# Indirect H2O Heater: Water too hot!



## Porschepunk (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, My my first post here!  

We have a Superstor indirect HWH mixed with a system from my furnace that heats the water in the pipes (don't know what that's called)...

Anyhoo, lately whenever someone takes a shower, the water all of a sudden turns really hot (like someone has flushed a toilet but no one has) including a decrease in water pressure. The water also never returns to previous pressure and temp levels - like when the toilet re-fill completes. 

What's up?


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 14, 2008)

It _could_ be, the same thing that was happening in my home. The hot water was causing the internal parts of my faucets to expand. This would change the pressure and the temperature of the water output and wouldn't change back until the faucet was adjusted.
BUT
I'm no plumber, and anything is possible with the new temperature equalizing faucets and with your particular hot water system.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome Prosche:
I don't know how old your neighborhood is or how many commercial buildings are in the area but it sounds like someone in the neighborhood is putting a big demand on the water system. That would explain the sudden drop in pressure and would slow the water coarsing through the coils of the indirect water heater, thus making it considerably hotter.
Glenn


----------



## Porschepunk (Oct 15, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Welcome Prosche:
> I don't know how old your neighborhood is or how many commercial buildings are in the area but it sounds like someone in the neighborhood is putting a big demand on the water system. That would explain the sudden drop in pressure and would slow the water coarsing through the coils of the indirect water heater, thus making it considerably hotter.
> Glenn



Wow, I never considered. There are numerous apt. buildings on my street. The only thing is that this has just started happening. We moved in at the end of the winter this year and no incidents like this. hmmm...


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello Porsche:
Another thought on your situation is that you could add a pump to your incomming service line to stabilize the pressure. That might cure the problem of getting scalded.
Glenn


----------

